# new betta tank



## mnikki423 (May 27, 2011)

I was just wondering if i could put a betta fish in a vase type thing with a plant in it? or would i have to have an actual tank?? Help would be greatly appreciated.....
Thanks!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum......

The biggest problem with the vase with the plant- its usually a peace lily or lucky bamboo that are used/sold like that along with the Betta......anyway....the plant roots can limits space and the fish could get tangled and the Bettas ability to get to the top for air can be limited/obstructed by the plant itself.... it can be hard to heat properly, feed and clean/maintain......
A vase can be fine to keep a Betta if its at least 1gal IMO/E...others may disagree with the size issue...but provided that you make the needed water changes on a 1gal unfiltered container..be it a vase, bowl or small tank.......you can safely heat, care and keep this species long term with twice weekly water changes of 1-50% and 1-100%.......in my opinion and experience based on experiments I have conducted.....

Look forward to hearing about and seeing pic of your wet-pet and setup.....


----------



## mnikki423 (May 27, 2011)

OK!!! What should i stick in the actual vase then? what kind of plants? or decorations?? Im trying to get one for my grandma because she used to have a koi pond and she couldnt see them... so i was thinking a betta inside her house because it is brightly colored so it would be good!!!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## mnikki423 (May 27, 2011)

*fish with betta*

what kind of other fish or water animals can u stick with bettas?


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

It's a nice idea that you want to do something thoughtful for your grandmother, however pets shouldn't really be gifts. There is a lot of responsibility in taking care of one and once you have one it is your responsibility to care for it its entire life. 
It's good you came here to research betta care before hand. It is actually a lot of work taking care of a betta fish. For example a betta in a one gallon container would need frequent water changes about three times a week. 
You can read more about betta care here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49160

To answer your question a 1 gallon tank is to small to add any other tank mates to.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

_I just wanted to tell you about the cookie jar.....:lol:
_

It is two gallons..and nicely shaped. The opening is big enough so that you can fit in a heater.The problem I have had with keeping bettas in a vase is the top part is so small it makes it nearly impossible to get the fish out during water changes without stressing the little guy out...I usually scoop my fish up with the cup that they came in..I don't like using nets...I think it is less stressful for them this way...Anyways..It is a two gallon cookie jar and it is sold at walmart for 9 dollars in the jar part of the store ...:tongue:
There are a few people here who use them...And I will be getting one soon for my fish who is currently in Qt. ..Atleast until I can save up for something bigger for him..

Here is a photo of one:









(not my photos) 

Looks like this in the store: 










I wouldnt use the lid though...You can use saran wrap with holes poked in it or a piece of plexi glass with holes poked it in as a lid cover..It helps keep the air above nice and humid.Also bettas are jumpers! They can jump up pretty high!So having something over the top is pretty important I think...

I also like my 3 gallon critter keepers...I use a desk light for the light...I like that they come with a lid...:lol:


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi there.
I would advise against giving your grandmother a 'betta in a vase' unless she is prepared to do the 50-100% water changes twice a week and properly care for a fish as Oldfishlady explained to you above. 

If your grandmother wanted to go on vacation, who would take care of the betta? If the betta gets sick, is your grandmother prepared to pay for medicines for it and treat it? Fish are not appropriate 'surprise' gifts because they are often quite a lot of work and require planning. 

A 'betta in a vase' is too small to add additional fish or water animals. 

If your grandmother wants to have an aquarium of her own, in my opinion it would be much less work for her in the long run if you helped her set up a fully-cycled, heated, filtered ~10g tank. <--With this, she wouldn't have to be doing 50-100% water changes twice a week because the bacterial cycle would help to keep the ammonia/nitrite/nitrate cycle in check, water temps would be more stable, you could add live plants, and the betta would have room to thrive.

Hope this helps
-Fermin


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

It's okay to put them in a vase.
But make it a good sized one. You'll need a lot of water changes, about one every other, every 3rd day...
And the plant is not to be used as a food source  make sure you feed them.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree with fermin.. The smaller the tank, the more work she'll have. Id ask her beforehand if she'd be willing/able to do that kind of work.

If so, then wee!

Try to get a vase thats like two gallons, or a two gallon drum bowl. Theyre cute and less work than a 1 gallon.

Go for any (fake) plants that arent sharp or made of plastic. Gets pellets, no freeze dried food, and a heater is a must. Dechlorinator, too! <3


----------



## mnikki423 (May 27, 2011)

Thank yall all for the responses...

The betta is not a surprise gift for my grandmother... she knows about it and kinda suggested it! Im just researching it for her to see whats best. The vase is more like a 2 or 3 gallon vase not a 1 gallon I would feel bad for the poor little guy in something that small! 

The fishy friends would be for my betta that i plan on getting in a 5 or 10g tank i have both! I want to add friends just not sure what would be best for him...

I never thought about the cookie jar thing.. thats such a good idea, thanks! 
I never knew that you could add bamboo too the tanks!

So far her tank will have bamboo and a betta fish.. is there any suggestions on where to buy the fish because i dont want her to get a sick or bad little guy! She is well aware of the time that it will take to take care of a betta she has always been an animal and fish person! Fish are not tiring for her!

Should we stick rocks or pebels in the bottom of the tank? 

Once again thanks for the help everyone!!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Rocks or pebbles at the bottom is totally up to you...Some people prefer a bare bottom tank..I personally think it looks incomplete that way..Plus some sort of substrate will help hold the bamboo in place. Make sure your bamboo isnt fully submerged as it is not a true aquatic plant. If you are interested in getting another live plant I would go with an anubias...:-D My fish love to rest on the big leaves.
In a 5 gallon tank the only thing you could add in there would be some snails or shrimp....Cherry shrimp are really cool...However I would start off with ghost shrimp just because they are 33 cents...compared to 1-2 dollars each like cherry shrimp...Some bettas like to eat shrimp so it is probably a good idea to try it out with the ghost shrimp first. Shrimp like to have moss in the tank and they like to have little caves to hide in.

In a 10 gallon you can do a few things...You can have a few rasboras..or a few small tetras..You will need to have quite a bit of hiding spots and plants for the tetras though..Sometimes they can get nippy if they feel insecure or theyre in smaller groups..If you go with tetras I would try to go with the smallest kind ember tetras...Otocinclus are also cute...I have corydoras in my 10 gallon..They are very peaceful and cute.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Gravel o is always nice, so are marbles!

And bamboo can only live roots in while in the tank.
perhaps try a java fern instead? They're easy and live fully submerged.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Littlebittyfish had some great information for you.

I agree with the gravel (-vs- bare), it seems too sterile without something on the bottom, imo.

I had my betta in a 10gal for a while and he did fine with several neon tetras and a few cories. Be sure to check out the type of fish you're going to get (if you decide to get some to go with your betta). For example... neon tetras (and many other fish) are schooling fish and need to be in groups of about 5 or 6 or so ... or more. Cories are the same, they need to have several of their kind with them. Also, there are many types of cories and some grow several inches long, while others are small and only get to about an inch. Don't forget to check their temperature requirements and compare those with what you normally keep your betta at. Stay away from fish that tend to be fin nippers.... as a betta's long flowing fins would be too irresistable for them. He'd most likely be too slow to get away from them and would end up with damaged/diseased fins, not to mention it'd be too stressful for him.

Keep us updated on what you've chosen to do!


----------



## mnikki423 (May 27, 2011)

ok so to start my tank i have a heater temperature gage i am going to get some sort of plant which do yall think is best??? I have heard anubias or
java fern or any other ideas would be greatly apprecaited! 

What should i feed him?

what is the name of a good medicine for the tank for the fins and etc.

What else do i need to start the water besides dechlorinator?

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

mnikki423 said:


> ok so to start my tank i have a heater temperature gage i am going to get some sort of plant which do yall think is best??? I have heard anubias or
> java fern or any other ideas would be greatly apprecaited!
> 
> What should i feed him?
> ...


You are off to a great start! I love my anubias,Wisteria and java moss. They are very low maintenance plants.I hear java fern is lovely too! I feed my bettas New life spectrum betta formula pellets..They love them! 
It is always a good idea to havea few things on hand just incase something happens..afew of the things I keep in my first aid betta kit are : aquarium salt, epsom salt, Indian almondleaves or black water extract...I also have maracyn 2 but the maracyn isn't necessary...I only have it just incase.Usually aquarium salt and IAL or black water extract are good.


----------



## mnikki423 (May 27, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> It is always a good idea to havea few things on hand just incase something happens..afew of the things I keep in my first aid betta kit are : aquarium salt, epsom salt, Indian almondleaves or black water extract...I also have maracyn 2 but the maracyn isn't necessary...I only have it just incase.Usually aquarium salt and IAL or black water extract are good.


What are all these things for? Aqua. salt, epsom salt, indiam almond leaves, black water extract and maracyn.... 

Thanks for the tip about the food! Your helping a great deal!!!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

mnikki423 said:


> What are all these things for? Aqua. salt, epsom salt, indiam almond leaves, black water extract and maracyn....
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the food! Your helping a great deal!!!



Aquarium salt is a good natural anti bacterial....It's also used as an electrolyte for sick fish...It encourages slime coating as well...I have used it to treat fin-rot, and body fungus. Epsom salt is used to treat constipation and swim bladder related problems. Indian almond leaves or black water extracts are used to tint the water a brown tea color...It helps the bettas relax and makes their home look more like their natural habitat...I only use it when my fish appear to be stressed or sick... I have used it successfully to help a little fish that went into shock...I also use it on my one fish who likes to bite at his own fins..I think it helps him relax..I let a piece of a leaf float at the top of his tank and he likes to rest under it.

The maracyn is an antibiotic and probably not real necessary to have...But I like to keep it around just in case I happen to rescue a little fish who is in bad shape...Or if someone I know gets a fish that is pretty bad I will give them a packet or two ...I usually only use it if aquarium salt and daily water changes don't work though ...aquarium salt and daily water changes usually do the trick if a fish gets sick though!:-D


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Littlebittyfish said:


> ...aquarium salt and daily water changes usually do the trick if a fish gets sick though!:-D


+1

Just about everything I have read has basically said that if your fish is sick (whether you know what it is or not) do a water change right away. I've learned through reading up on diseases & illnesses that clean water will go a long way to help a fish get better. And, clean water will help KEEP a healthy fish healthy.


----------



## mnikki423 (May 27, 2011)

yall are so helpful! thanks so much!

Where can i get all of that stuff?? just petsmart?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

aquarium salt you can get at petsmart, epsom salt you'd get at most pharmacies or pharmacy sections, ial and/or blackwater extract I think most people order online


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I was watching some videos on You tube about Plakats. The Betta farms were keeping them in jars like this




Littlebittyfish said:


> _I just wanted to tell you about the cookie jar.....:lol:_
> 
> 
> It is two gallons..and nicely shaped. The opening is big enough so that you can fit in a heater.The problem I have had with keeping bettas in a vase is the top part is so small it makes it nearly impossible to get the fish out during water changes without stressing the little guy out...I usually scoop my fish up with the cup that they came in..I don't like using nets...I think it is less stressful for them this way...Anyways..It is a two gallon cookie jar and it is sold at walmart for 9 dollars in the jar part of the store ...:tongue:
> ...


----------



## mnikki423 (May 27, 2011)

Do yall have any ideas on what color i should get???


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

well i need a new tank but i dont know where to get it i'm looking for a 10gallon any ideas


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

how many gallons does the jar hold


----------

